# Why are dealers theives?



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

I was looking to buy a Buyers TGS06 tailgate spreader today. I called one dealer and they wanted $1576 for the spreader, plus install. So I called around and found it at another dealer for $875, same damn spreader for $700 cheaper. It wasn't on special or anything, they had five in stock and sell them all the time at that price. I'm calling the one dealer tomorrow and ripping him a new butt. Why the need for a $700 markup?


----------



## Chipmunk (Aug 29, 2008)

MnDLawn;894150 said:


> I was looking to buy a Buyers TGS06 tailgate spreader today. I called one dealer and they wanted $1576 for the spreader, plus install. So I called around and found it at another dealer for $875, same damn spreader for $700 cheaper. It wasn't on special or anything, they had five in stock and sell them all the time at that price. I'm calling the one dealer tomorrow and ripping him a new butt. Why the need for a $700 markup?


Could be lots of reasons. Maybe they carge more for labor. Its possible they have different equipment thats harder to use or do not have the right equipment at all. Its also possible that their supplier isn't giving them the price margin that the other company is getting.

Or... They could be ripping people off. But could be for lots of different reasons.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

It is called free enterprise. Do you charge the same or less then any other company in your area? Always get a written quote and beware of the fine print..


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

They can charge whatever they want. If you don't want their product/service at their price, go somewhere else.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That's really hard to believe. The same spreader for $700 more? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

fordzilla1155;894229 said:


> It is called free enterprise. Do you charge the same or less then any other company in your area? Always get a written quote and beware of the fine print..


I know what it's called, but how is their fine print in buying a salt spreader? I'm just pissed because this dealer has ripped me off in the past with mowing equipment.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's a good one speaking of price differences, in '07 I bought a BOSS 8' poly V, and an 8' VXT, both brand new, with installation, for $4,600 each. They did an awesome job on the installs, clean as can be, never had a problem with either one, and had both trucks in the shop at 2pm and had them out by 7pm. I kid you not.

Realizing the great deal I got I shared the info with a good buddy who called the next day and was quoted $5,400. He called me and told me I was full of sht, I had to show him my receipt to get him to believe me. What the heck happened there?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Ipushsnow;894346 said:


> Here's a good one speaking of price differences, in '07 I bought a BOSS 8' poly V, and an 8' VXT, both brand new, with installation, for $4,600 each. They did an awesome job on the installs, clean as can be, never had a problem with either one, and had both trucks in the shop at 2pm and had them out by 7pm. I kid you not.
> 
> Realizing the great deal I got I shared the info with a good buddy who called the next day and was quoted $5,400. He called me and told me I was full of sht, I had to show him my receipt to get him to believe me. What the heck happened there?


A lot of people in sales positions get bonuses for hitting certain sales numbers. Maybe you got a great deal at the end of the month, or quarter, because the guy needed one more sale to put him over the edge? I have a buddy who sells cars who told me this. You can often get the best deal at the end of the month because they want to get to the next higher payout level so bad.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

No surprise to me. I've run into that many times. Just gotta look out for yourself. And Dealers wonder why there is no loyalty.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

deicepro;894359 said:


> And Dealers wonder why there is no loyalty.


No crap... everytime i'm in a lawn equipment dealer here they are all whining about lack of loyalty, meanwhile they refuse to get or stay in touch with reality when it comes to product info, updates and pricing. Their prices are way off the board and they know nothing about newer products and very little about the competitor's products. I cannot believe these places could be so ignorant about their own business. Unbelievable! They don't know enough accurate info about the product to really sell it to you, and their price is higher than anywhere else and they wonder why you never spend any money with them, then come around with new equipment from somewhere else??? They act so confused.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Brant'sLawnCare;894278 said:


> That's really hard to believe. The same spreader for $700 more? Doesn't make sense to me.


Could be dealer A includes everything while dealer B has the "on the phone price" but then adds mounting system, control system, installation, etc.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

As an American I'm a pro-free market kind of guy. That being said a 100% markup is borderline criminal. I've been absolutely floored at the high prices of tailgate spreaders out there, SnowEx being possibly the most overpriced equipment I've ever seen. I get high prices for the season and fluctuations and variations but what you are talking about there is more like the middle finger than capitalism. My guess is somebody has paid that price.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

basher;894539 said:


> Could be dealer A includes everything while dealer B has the "on the phone price" but then adds mounting system, control system, installation, etc.


Nope, I bought the spreader yesterday for $875 + tax out the door. Came with the controller and all mounting hardware. Nice unit.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

You got a deal from a Lowballer !! LOL

Depends on the dealers cost. Buy 7 of them and you get a $100 lower cost

Only buy one ya pays more....

I can tell you, you got a very very good buy...


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i am looking at that same spreader, i have found many sites offering it for less then $1000, sourced it locally, and was told $2000, because they had to get it over the boarder, i cry BS, i have brought things over the boarder before, shipping in, duty, taxes, time allowed for, etc, i figure, the highest it is going to cost me around $1100, all said and done, AND, i am pretty sure they aren't paying $900 for the unit to start either, just trying to scam people because we haven't been hit as hard with the economy doesn't mean you need to gouge


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

MnDLawn;894279 said:


> I know what it's called, but how is their fine print in buying a salt spreader? I'm just pissed because this dealer has ripped me off in the past with mowing equipment.


then why keep going back to them?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

MnDLawn;894150 said:


> I'm calling the one dealer tomorrow and ripping him a new butt.


Focus on the positive-You were smart enough to shop it around, and lucky enought o save yourself $700.00. You should be happy about that-take your wife/kids/girfriend out onthe found money-celebrate-congrats!

Don't waste your time on negativity and the stress surrounding the whole ordeal. It causes elevated blood pressure, anxiety, or worse.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

iceyman;895000 said:


> then why keep going back to them?


I was wondering the same thing..


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

It all depends on the volume of units that a dealer buys and there location. I bought my 1.8cy Polycaster for 4300 out the door in Massachusetts an hour from my house. The dealer near my house wanted 6700 for the same unit. The dealer that I buy my lawn equipment from says its wholesale if you buy 1-5 units from the manufacturer its xxx$ if you buy 5-15 its xxx$ and so on. It also has to deal with the location of the dealer and the cost of trucking to get it to the dealer. If they are close to a major hub then the trucking costs were less.


----------



## turboguy (Sep 16, 2008)

It could be a situation such as CDA said that there are larger discounts when someone buys more and also if they are buying truckloads the freight they pay will be a lot cheaper. If you combine a larger discount with cheaper shipping it can make a big difference. 

It is also possible that someone has thier money tied up in units they bought last year and wants to free up the capitol. Winter ended a little abruptly last year in some areas and there were dealers who carried over more than they would have liked. One way or the other the lower priced guys were more motivated to sell.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Lots of valid points here. When I purchased my Salt Dogg I paid 3k shipped to my door from Angelos. Shipping was $125. That said, most dealers think Angelos are criminals as they get the best price purchasing 100 units plus each season. and sell for 10%. Most dealers pay more then 3k for one of those units. Angelos has the Wally World mentality, and know once its out the door, 90% of these units will never be seen by them again.
Theres more then one way to skin a cat....


----------

